# MAd River



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Fished the Mad today after work......St. RT. 55 1 12'' incher.....water was 46 degree's ...and the flow at eagle city was 497 ....river is still up and well above prime fishing flows...but it is waht it is.....the mad fishes the bst at 400CFM or below........I hard a hard time getting a good drift..really had to work mending.....but was re warded with a very frisky 12''..........on a size 12 Pheasnant tail......hope to be out again sometime this wkend.........


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Got out early A.M with Riverbum. Fished 55 , 36 and Pimtown rd. Fishing seemed much better before the sun got on the water. Didn't check the gauge but water seemed slightly elevated, but was clear. Managed about 15 trout,{3 over 15''} lotta chubs and Riverbum is KING Sucker catcher of the day{2} Nymphing tight to wood or deep current seams produced most fish. A cold morning but well worth the effort.  THANKS for bringing{CARRYING} the coffee RB  Also saw several deer, many geese, wood ducks and even a pair of Grn-wing teal. Nice morning to be afield !


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

It was a nice day to be out. I'm glad we got to get into a few fish. That river really is a neat place.















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice fish! Looks like you have a good trout dinner ahead of you.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

We all know how ur trolling to stir this thread into a catch & release debate.....go get a life.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

ALL of the trout we caught were released , no worse for wear.
Those fish can live there all year, 
and become LARGE .
Too much fun 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ostbucks98 said:


> We all know how ur trolling to stir this thread into a catch & release debate.....go get a life.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You've obviously never tasted trout. You should change professions Ms Cleo 'cause you're way off on this one...


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Riverbum said:


> ALL of the trout we caught were released , no worse for wear.
> Those fish can live there all year,
> and become LARGE .
> Too much fun
> ...


No harm riverbum. My daughter and I keep a few to chomp on from time to time.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

No fish were harmed in the making of this _POST_ ---- but I am not opposed to a good fish dinner ! Prefer White bass and Saugeye to trout.
Failed to mention that we also met the Game Warden {didn't get his name) at the 36 bridge, nice guy, quick check of our papers and we were on our way. First time I have been check in several years.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> No fish were harmed in the making of this _POST_ ---- but I am not opposed to a good fish dinner ! Prefer White bass and Saugeye to trout.
> Failed to mention that we also met the Game Warden {didn't get his name) at the 36 bridge, nice guy, quick check of our papers and we were on our way. First time I have been check in several years.


I love some White Bass. I really miss getting up to the lake (Erie), but since most of my family up there has passed, I don't make it that direction any more. And it's funny you mention a game warden...I have only been checked once my entire life for a fishing license, and it happened to be one of my retired high school teachers that became a warden. He didn't "ASK" me for my license, but I, rather, asked him if he wanted to see it. He then said, yeah, I'm supposed to ask everyone. Good guy, good stuff.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Jeff Tipton is his name and a great guy, VERY involved in keeping folks in check on the Mad and over at Kiser Lake, out of the 4 times Ive been checked, I think he was 3 of them. He once snuck up on me in a ghile suit and I kept hearing a deer or something and I kept looking until I busted him moving up a few feet, we had a good laugh and he didnt know it was me since I was in my friends car for the day. He sometimes post on the MVFF.US webbsite as "TroutTrooper"

Salmonid


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

_Jeff Tipton is his name and a great guy, VERY involved in keeping folks in check on the Mad _ Only chatted briefly but he was very nice, seemed to be in somewhat of a rush. Always good to see L.E. on occasion, keeps everyone honest. In the past I have heard of cars being broken into in that area. I personally have never had any problems {I seldom have anything of value} and rarely lock my vehicle but it has always been a concern while fishing that area.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

garhtr said:


> _Jeff Tipton is his name and a great guy, VERY involved in keeping folks in check on the Mad _ Only chatted briefly but he was very nice, seemed to be in somewhat of a rush. Always good to see L.E. on occasion, keeps everyone honest. In the past I have heard of cars being broken into in that area. I personally have never had any problems {I seldom have anything of value} and rarely lock my vehicle but it has always been a concern while fishing that area.


Agreed, that is actually why I don't go there more. Its a shame people have to be like that.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

You hear of those things happening all of the time . I always (worry) when I'm at east fork , but like garhtr said , I carry nothing of value and don't lock the truck.
Just a shame to even have to have it on your mind


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## troutdude (Jul 28, 2008)

Fished the Mad Saturday with a buddy from out of state and was also checked by Mr. Tipton just as we were dropping in. First time for me. For as many gripes as you tend to hear about wildlife officers, he seemed like a class act. Very glad to have his presence on the river.


----------

